# March 2017 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in March.

Good luck


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for this Sharry..

My OTD is 4th March... first FET since my fresh cycle in AUGUST 2013 thst gave me my beautiful son 
Fingers crossed everyone x


----------



## Katie2015 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm so glad this thread has started, I was looking for it yesterday. Thanks for letting me know on the other forum Lau! 

My hospital want me to have a beta rather than hpt ideally although not essential. Beta due 1st March or hpt 3rd 🙈

🙏🏼 We all have sticky little embies on board!  

Mines FET with blast..


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Evening ladies,
Thanks Sharry!

My otd is 6th march, like Lau my first FET since my son in august 2014. 

Thanks for letting me know about this group Lau! 

Fx for everyone! Anyone had any distinct symptoms? I remember last time the cramps were very different which led me to believe it had worked.. x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi ladies my test day is the 4th march too I had iui this is my 6th and final attempt so I'm so praying for my bfp good luck to u all mwah xx


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey all. I test on the first. This is our first real go at IVF as I only produced 1 follicle last time so had IUI. 
Good luck everyone x


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

No real symptoms here. I don't remember having Any though with my son apart from cramps two days before OTD... I did my test early because of it as I though it was AF 

Actually change that... I have got very watery discharge?!?!


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi ladies. Thought I would join you on this thread too. Thanks Lau   

Transfer yesterday, nothing to report yet apart from what I can only describe as an electric shock in my uterus in the car on the way home from the clinic yesterday. Weird. xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Good luck Toni x

Secret hair good luck x

Lau I'm finding it very hard to remember a lot about last time! I do remember on day 2 getting very strong cramps and had this on and off for next few days. This isn't happening yet, & I know every pregnancy is different, but if I don't get any I know I'll think it's not worked. Watery discharge, not had that, could it be the pessaries?

Katy I had a few funny electric shock type pains after, I reckon it's from the tubes going in! 

Driving myself mad already, just want to feel the pains I did when my cycle was successful. Silly really as we all know every cycle is different! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

Teammonkey... I wasn't getting it before the transfer and had been using the pessaries for 6 days.. might just be one of those things ...


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi ladies,
How are you all? How's the wait going?

I'm 5dp5dt and it's dragging! Glad I've got a busy day planned, then back to work tomorrow to take my mind of the symptom watching! Felt sick since yesterday morning, and had some heavy af type pains yesterday but could just be the drugs x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

I hope you are all coping well in your 2ww. 😚
Im now 8dp3dt. I had some darkness to the cyclogest discharge yesterday which got me super excited but had nothing since.
No idea on how much to expect from spotting.


----------



## roodedoo (Apr 29, 2015)

My OTD is 2.3.17
Had AF type cramping, tugging feelings, pains in legs since 3dp5dt. Tested 5dpt and today (7dpt) all negative. Had a meltdown Friday convinced my 1st cycle has failed.  Feeling a bit more positive now, thinking I tested too early and just got to ride out these last 4 days. Today the cramping has eased off, some shooting sensations in the thighs which is what I would get before my period. Period is due today or tomorrow. This waiting game is the hardest part of IVF!


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hang in their ladies .. 
Roodeedoo. . Hold out and test again. Was probably too early
Secret hair and teammonkey..all sounds promising fx

I am 6dp5dt and have had a heavy feeling at times in my tummy. Also a few bouts of slight nausea .. not sure whether this is drug related, IBS related or pregnsncy related.. I know which one I'd rather it was.


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi ladies 4dp5dt for me. No symptoms for me apart from sore boobs. Pretty sure this is another bfn for us. It's still a bit early though I guess.  

Has anyone felt thirsty during their 2ww so far?


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi ladies! Can I join you please? 1dp5dt and trying not to symptom spot already! Good luck to us all xxxxx


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi Bethannora!

Katy i feel super thirsty too. Not sure its a symptom?


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Secrethair - think it can be, although could also be the progesterone pessaries I'm on. X


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

Good luck bethannora and hi.


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I'd like to join you too. I'm currently 4dp5dt - my clinic don't want me to test until 15days after my transfer but I may test next weekend, I don't want to test too early as I know if I get a BFN I won't believe it until I start bleeding and I have to take cyglogest which should hold off any bleeding until my OTD. I have lots off symptoms I don't normally get before my period but most of them started after my egg collection before embryo transfer so probably have nothing to do with any possible pregnancy - although that's not stopping me analysing every one.

Roodeedoo - you're not out yet.

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone.

L


----------



## Littlebab (Jun 19, 2016)

Ladies I posted on here last week while I was sympton spotting during my tww. I have not been blessed with children and was only pregnant once with twins ten years ago which sadly I had difficulties with and lost. I had to then decide on IVF. This was my 2nd IVF transfer, first one failed. I'm so glad I never gave up as I got my bfp on Friday 24th February. I did do hpt tests from 5dp5dt and got bfp' each day from then. My beta on Friday was 447 and my fertility clinic confirmed my pregnancy. I transferred only one grade A embryo.
I just want to say- never give up on your baby dreams, I never will!


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations Littlebab. Wishing you all the best for the next 9 months


----------



## Littlebab (Jun 19, 2016)

Thank you so much liswaiting. Babydust!


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Congratulations littlebab - wonderful news! Hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy X


----------



## Welsh-girl (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi I'd like to join this group please, I'm currently 10dp3dt and my OTD is on Thursday. Although I think I'm going to test on the Wednesday evening as I don't want to have to go straight to work after testing Thursday morning if I get a negative result. I've not had much symptoms apart from sore boobs which I think is the cyclogyst and a few light cramps. So nor sure if this is a good thing or not. This is my first ivf cycle so have nothing to compare it too. 

Good luck to everyone testing this month xx


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Congrats Littlebab!
I really want to test but I worry Ill jinx it.


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

Big congrats little bab xxx thst is wonderful  news 
Hi welsh-girl and welcome


----------



## roodedoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your story littlebab. Big congratulations!!

I had some spotting this evening, brown, not much and although most of the cramping has now gone, every now and again I am getting pre period twinging right above my cervix. I've already rung my mum, his mum and text my friends that I am cautiously expecting the worst. Whilst praying and secretly hoping I'm wrong and I will be pregnant on OTD.

Good luck to everyone joining this board, I hope we all get what we've been dreaming for xx


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't know if it's a pregnancy symptom but I feel incredibly happy and I keep getting a tight excited feeling in my stomach like I'm about to get the best present in the world. This is a new symptom for me and definitely not how I normally feel on a Sunday evening!


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Evening ladies!
Secrethair ooh sounds good to me!!

Roodedoo fx it's turns to a bfp! I'm so split about whether to test early this time. Last time I did and got a bfp but I'm not feeling as confident it's worked this time. I'm really hoping you do! It definitely is the hardest part!

Lau thanks I'm really hoping so, felt sick all day, keep thinking it must be a bug or the meds! Is your nausea feeling like you're going to vomit or sicky feeling in your tummy?

Katy lots of ladies get bfp with no symptoms! Aside from sicky feeling I'm not getting anything. Had a lot less symptoms this time, hence me feeling quite unsure. Yes super thirsty but that's not abnormal for me x

Bethannora & liswaiting welcome to the longest 2 weeks  Lis what symptoms have you been getting?

Littlebab amazing news!! Having a top grade embie on board I'm keeping my fx now! X

Welshgirl welcome and good luck! X

Felt sick all day again, and just fell asleep on the sofa, I never do that, I'm the one up at 12 not tired. Hoping it's a good sign, no more cramps, which would fit with implantation being complete if I'm lucky and this has worked! I'm very detached from this, this time. Like it's happening to someone else, I'm not thinking ooh I may be pregnant, think it's a defence mechanism maybe! Hard getting your hopes up isn't it? Is everyone waiting for otd or are any of you testing early? X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi Teammonkey.
I get you about the defence etc. Ive literally walked around planning my new babies nursery convinced that Im pregnant just to get the BFN. 
Just be kind to yourself. You have already been through so much. Have some lovely pampering activities. Treat yourself.
Im glad work takes my mind off it. Never been so glad to go to work on a Monday.


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Secrethair, I don't even like my job, & im glad to be working tomorrow! Fx this works for you! Your first ivf isn't it? I was successful first time in 2014, so so blessed! Would love a sibling for my son, but if it doesn't happen I know how lucky I am xx




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

teammonkey.. I sometimes feel like a icky feeling ... waves of nausea.  Have broken out in spots too. Stomach still feels as if something is pressing on it and heavy. It comes and goes


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Lau sounds a good sign! Mine a general sick feeling which feels worse after I eat. That's how I was when pregnant actually but not until much later. I'm spotty too, and don't normally get spots! All your signs sound good. Today's the first day I'm not feeling any tummy type cramps, but when I checked my diary that's how I was last time around this time. Fx more symptoms come tomorrow to give me some hope! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey Teammonkey. Yeah 1st full IVF round as last didnt produce follicles. You sound like you have some promising symptoms!


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello can I join please? I'm 3dpt 5dt (blastocyst). My test date is the 10th March. Not felt anything so far, apart from sore boobs, but I had those before transfer and it's normal for me at this time of the month,  plus the cyclogest will be adding to that. This is going to be the longest wait ever.


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Starting with the period pains today. Its a little upsetting but Im still glad Ive gotten this far tbh. From no eggs to 3 is an accomplishment in itself.


----------



## Beth1980 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Can I join you all please? I had embryo transfer yesterday so I'm currently 1dpt 5dt. Felling great today as I've been struggling with the side effects from cyclogest and also still bloated from egg collection. Not looking forward to all the symptom spotting that will no doubt come over the next few days. I'v got acupuncture tomorrow so hoping that will chill me out a bit. Lots of luck to everyone!


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

secrethair don't give up hope, how many days post transfer are you now? And when would af normally be due? I remember 5dp5dt I had the strongest af pains I was convinced she was coming, I remember being gutted, and I was pregnant, the symptoms are so similar so stay strong xx


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey Team M
Im 9dp. I think i would be due Thursday ish. Ive started feeling really sick and dont want to eat anything. Literally made 3 things tonight, had a bite and then thrown it away.
I really hate this symptom watching. Ugh


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Secrethair could be a good sign! Fx xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hostie37 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey ladies, mind if I join you? I'm 4dpt,3dt. On my 11th fertility treatment but the first with a new partner. I'm 43 now so really hoping this is finally it. My test date is 6th March and I'm hoping these twinges are good twinges. Anyone suffering from really dry lips?


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome Hostie, wow what a strong woman you are, total admiration for you. Not experienced dry lips myself! Could you be dehydrated? I know the drugs have made me thirsty! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hostie37 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Teammonkey. Bless you! I didn't drink much as a rule before, so drinking 2-3 litres is a struggle but I'm doing it. If that's what it takes eh! How's your 2ww going?


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm a water addict lol so this has been the easy bit for me! It's not been too bad! Started feeling quite sick Saturday night, didn't like pizza, never happens! Then felt so sick Sunday, then today was worse! So even though it's early I tested! Was a bfp! I'm cautiously ecstatic! As I have a 21 month old, I recognised the sick feeling! Crazy getting it so early, I'm 6dp5dt! How is yours going? We have the same otd even though I'm 2 days ahead, and had a 5dt, strange how clinics decide dates to test! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations team monkey  

I'm also 6dp5dt transfer and I'm too terrified to test. I really want to be pregnant and keep having positive symptoms but I'm worried that I'm imagining them all. Last night I dreamt I was conscripted into the army then they found out I was pregnant and I was jailed for sleeping with my colleagues! I kept protesting that I hadn't been sleeping around but I must have been pregnant before they signed me up  

I'm off to make pancakes for breakfast - my resolve to eat low carb healthy foods failed 2 weeks into Stims


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Liswaiting haha awesome dream!! It's so hard, waiting is so hard, but so is the fear of a bfn. If it wasn't for the sickness I wouldn't have tested yet! Oh and I wouldn't worry about healthy foods, treats are good & we need a treat going through all this! I'll be having pancakes later! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi ladies I had my transfer yesterday !! You guys r so strong not testing !!! I want to test already look, even though no point, I started testing last time around 5 days after. This ti,e my blast was starting to hatch (5AB) 

But ladies I messed up big time and I'm so scared I'm going to pay the price, we were told to take it easy no exercise etc just walking, we travelled back by coach that was going fine, then I got caught in the storm at th French border and my initial reflex was to.... run!! I ran for a bit of a distance then stopped in my tracks and broke down!!!i know I'm human but how can I be so silly....  xx


----------



## Hostie37 (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations Teammonkey,that's fantastic news.   

The DH wanted me to test this morning but I prefer my glass bubble of PUPO. 

Snowflake,don't panic, it's done. Some people exercise on their 2ww. I remember the first time I went for ET and had no idea how full to make my bladder. I filled so full that I leapt off the couch and RAN down the corridor to the toilet and I still got pregnant.


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Snowflake hurray I love an early tester, makes me feel better I am not the only one   I wouldnt worry about the running, a term I read was a dr referred to as an embie is stuck like in a jam sandwich, I am sure it did no damage! Just remember people carry on running when pregnant all the time and are fine. 

Hostie your DH is naughty, trying to lead you a stray, I cant even blame mine, it was all my idea


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm 4dpt 5dt and I'm not really feeling much, an odd twinge down below, very mild and a feeling of fullness. Should I be feeling more? Everyone else on here seem to be feeling a lot and quickly. I just sneezed before and got a sharp pain, but that does happen to me before my period. I'm so impatient. I have had a spontaneous pregnancy twice befor and both times I knew I was pregnant before testing and had symptoms,  which is why I'm questioning why I don't know. That said it's only day 4 and I don't know when symptoms came last time, plus first round of ivf.


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

hle one thing I have learnt from this cycle, every pregnancy is different, and cycle, my last pregnancy I had so many cramps and pains, this one hardly any, no sickness until I was 10 weeks pregnant, this time sickness before otd. So please try and remember this may just be a different experience, until I got the nausea feeling, I was convinced it hadnt worked. Also remember you had ivf for the first time so may be different due to that! x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks team monkey and you are a right ☺ x


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

hle keeping my fx for you


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

So I have been naughty and tested today 8dp5dto and there was a faint line (two tests in fact and neither morning wee).

OTD is Saturday so keeping myself in check until then


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

That sounds really positive Lau  

I've spent all day on the pendulum of thinking I'm definitely pregnant and I'm definitely not - I think I might test Saturday as I'll be 10dp5dt I can then spend the weekend either celebrating or sobbing!


----------



## roodedoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Well done on the bfps ladies.

My period started properly today. 2 days away from OTD but not going to carry on taking the pessaries as I would rather get it over and done with.  This was our 1st cycle so maybe we were naive but we were so excited and Invested so much emotionally. I'm absolutely devastated.  Really angry that my body didn't work, feel that life is so unfair and just want to hide away. Booked thurs and fri off work to take time out. I know it's my 1st time so I still have 1 frontier from this cycle and a second cycle that is funded but I worry about how I will find the strength to go through this 3 more times. How do people get through this and cope?


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Snowflake - I fell flat on my face an hour after transfer. I still have painful bruises on my knees and elbows I decided it would encourage the embryo to dig in in case it was shaken about again!

roodeedoo - I'm so sorry I wish I could give you a massive hug   it's so unfair that we have to go through so much without the guarantee of a BFP at the end. Take time to recover and I wish you all the best for your next cycle when you are ready.

Hle - your embryo is probably just quietly getting on with it without making a fuss!


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Roodeo, so sorry your first cycle didn't work.   I am currently on my 5th cycle. You do find the strength to carry on. Time is a great healer. I find every cycle gets easier, maybe cause expectations are lessened. Take care of yourself and even spoil yourself a little. You will feel ready again soon. Xx

The Lau - great news! Hope those lines keep getting stronger. X

Well 6dp5dt for me. Still nothing to report. Starting to feel a bit pre-AF. I usually get a headache right before AF and I had one earlier. Feeling pretty deflated. We always have textbook cycles, top quality embryos and even had 4 frosties from last cycle. Why won't they implant??!


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Congrats to the cheeky early testers that are getting faint lines 😎 Fingers crossed for you- sounds promising!!!

Isn't it so hard waiting! Does any one have symptoms? I read that the twinges do not really account for anything and can go both ways? I am analysing everything tho! Lol. 

Liswaiting - I did giggle reading your message. I must be real relaxed to keep forgetting or real thick cos I ran again today!! I let the dogs in the garden when it was raining, I let them back in forgetting I didn't close the bedroom door! Everything white in there!! 

I didn't win the race ... I spent the time after changing sheets and cleaning the carpet this is not going to plan!! 🙄🙄🙄🙄 

I just pray my embies r cosy and snug enough to not be disturbed!!! 

Wishing lots of BFP's for us march testers!!! Xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Lau amazing news! Which test did you use? A line is a line, I bet it's darker on first wee too! Fx for us both!!

Lis fx for you hun!! I was the same before testing, one day I was, one day I wasn't 

Roo I'm so sorry to read that, I really can't answer that as I've been very lucky and haven't had to deal with a bfn. I genuinely think those that do go again are amazing people. Saying that if this hadn't of worked, or god forbid doesn't workout. I will definitely go again, it's for me weighing up the hardship of a cycle compared to not having your dream. I would want to try again, but I think you have to set yourself a limit of what you're willing to go through. I hope you can plan something nice to give you a well deserved break from this. X

Katy have you discussed your concerns with your clinic? I had a friend who had unexplained infertility, after a child she had naturally, her first cycle failed even though she had top grade embryo, she was convinced she had immune issues so had immune support second time on a FET, as had 9 grade A Frosties and with immunes got pregnant that time. Maybe worth asking about if you are getting great embryos xx

Had acupuncture tonight which was lovely, fell asleep I was so relaxed! She told me off for being so active, need to try take it easier, hard when you have a job & toddler. Still feeling sick but holding onto that meaning embie is doing well xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks Teammonkey. My clinic is one of those which don't believe in immunes. And as we are still NHS funded we would have to find someone willing to do immunes tests alongside the NHS funded cycle. I've heard Dr Gorgy does although he's supposed to be mega expensive.  theres also Dr Quenby. She does nk cell testing at a fraction of the price and will also prescribe prednisone if needed.  My other hurdle is getting DP on board. He's an engineer and very science-minded. There's currently no concrete evidence that immunes are a thing and he's a bit dubious about it.  I'm sure if it meant that much to me though he would give it a go. X


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

Roo.. sending you hugs x

Those still waiting..hang in there and positive mental attitude ladies . 

Teammonkey.. I used a cheapie first and then superdrug. Have got a few more in reserve especially as need one for Saturday . Defo fx crossed. Xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Lau I've also stocked up on tests 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hostie37 (Jun 13, 2011)

Bit of a down day for me today, not sure why. Maybe it's the never ending drugs and painful injections and this never ending 2ww. I keep getting little twinges. The DH has been amazing but I think it's even beginning to get to him as he's a little snappy. He's soooo tempted to test but I'm not. 

Roodedoo-I'm so so sorry. I feel your pain having been there 10 times before. Have some time out and give yourself time to get over it. You WILL find the strength to do it again. It's only your first time,don't beat yourself up about it. We're all here because nature hasn't done as nature intended. I try to think of it as 1 IVF is equal to a fertile couple trying naturally. Some people only have to try once and they get pregnant. For others it just takes a little longer. In my case I've tried 10 times with my husband and we eventually broke up. I'm hoping that it was wrong man,wrong time and this time it's new partner, right time. Each one of us has a different story to tell. Every cloud has a silver lining. The new man is so much nicer, lol.

Good luck to all the March testers xx


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi everyone. In for my blood test this morning. I have done a HPT. Not sure how Im feeling right now. Very nauseous but that could also be my period.
Stopped Cyclogest this morning so period coule come in next 24 hours. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## dileas (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi all, 

Congratulations to those who have had good news and I am really sorry to hear sad news. This is such a tough tough journey 

I am really sorry to butt in here as I haven't written in but I have been following this thread as my official test date is this Friday and am looking for a bit of insight. Part of the reason I didn't write in is because I felt that it was all over anyway - unfortunately on Monday I started spotting/light bleeding and it has continued since then (this will be the 3rd day of it). Without grossing everyone out, the only colour it has been is brown so I have been told it is 'old blood' but my main worry is that it has been ongoing. So I did the worst thing I could have done and tested early (9dp3dt) and have a faint second line on a first response. It is pretty faint but I can see it without having to hold it up to the light or anything. I had my trigger injection 14 days ago so I am aware it could probably be that too. What are everyone's thoughts? To be honest I know I probably just need to wait it out. But if it is a true positive, I imagine it wouldn't be viable with the ongoing bleeding  ? xx


----------



## Beth1980 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi everyone

Hope the 2ww isn't driving everyone too mad!! 

Congratulations on all the BFP

I'm getting really strong cramps today not all the time. It takes my breath away though. Any ideas I had a 5 day transfer on Sunday.


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hostie sorry to hear you are feeling down, this whole experience has so many highs and lows, its an emotional rollercoaster made worse by the drugs! FX you feel better by now xx

Secrethair how did the bloods go?

Dileas i haven't experienced that personally, and from what I have read brown blood is not anything to worry about, they say implantation and shouldn't be much, but again I have read about people having a lot and everything being fine! 9dp3dt is very early and I wouldnt expect to get a positive so early, especially as the timeline from a transfer can be out, and even on timeline shouldnt have enough hcg to test yet, and could be a late implanter. Hows the bleeding now? I am really hoping if you test in another few days something will show up xx

Beth with my first pregnancy I had this a lot, are they different to AF type cramps, I had some like AF and others which felt like stretching and pulling, a lot of those. I definitely think any of those type pains are a good sign, had them both times with bfps. Plus with your timeline this is probably and hopefully implantation! fx xx


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Its a BFN for me.


----------



## Hostie37 (Jun 13, 2011)

Secret hair I'm so so sorry. Big hugs xx


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

I am so sorry secrethair xx


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

So so sorry secret hair xxxx thinking of you xxx


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

So sorry secret hair. Take some time out and do whatever you need to do to get through this xxx


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

So sorry for your bfn Secrethair. It's just so unfair.   Xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Secrethair so sorry to hear that, big hugs xx




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dileas (Sep 4, 2016)

So sorry everyone. A bit of a panic post, my spotting pretty much stopped yesterday and pregnancy test clearly positive and darker today. Otd tomorrow but through the night I got up and had one gush of dark red blood now back to light brown spotting. Is a loss inevitable? Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi dileas - i can imagine how worried you are but I have no advice I'm so sorry have you cintacted your clinic? I pray everything is ok xxxx


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dileas - I know a lady who had a massive bleed early on and everything was fine. It might be ok xx


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Keep us updated dileas xxx

I'm 3dp5dt soooooo early still lol, when is the earliest you can test after a bar bing blast is transferred? I thought maybe they could implant quicker, xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Dileas, I'd definitely give your clinic a call, see what they say. A darker test is the important thing, lots of ladies have bleeding and everything can be ok. Sometimes the embryo can implant in a funny place sometimes there's no reason! Just rest up as much as you can, fx for you xx

Snowflake did you mean hatching blast? If so there's no chart showing they do implant earlier, but from experience of 2 transfers, I've tested early both times. Are you fresh or frozen? I tested 8dp5dt fresh and 6dp5dt frozen, bfp showed at this stage both times. Even though the timeline of implantation and when you should get a test, technically shouldn't have got a positive and 6d, but I reckon embie implanted early like you mentioned xx

Took another test today as it had been 48 hours and I'm worried about a chemical, lines darker, so I'm relieved! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hostie37 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dileas did you call the clinic and what did they say? Usually they up my progesterone intake. 

Teammonkey you're brave testing early. It's looking good though. Fingers crossed we get the BFP on Monday.  Normally I would be due on today so the apprehension is building.


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey ladies really needing some comfort this is our final go I'm 12dpiui today and last night at 11 days I tested BFN really hoping I tested too early but so scared it's all over and we don't get our dream of a baby together xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hostie I think I'm an idiot testing early, but yes looking good fx! Now 9dp5dt only a few to go! Fx for you, I was due on yesterday so felt anxious! X

Toni I've never done iui, fx it was too early, when's your test date? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Officially I should test Saturday xx


----------



## vanadium (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello everyone!
Been in the Feb/March thread, but now I'm (im)patiently waiting thought I'd join up to this one too - recognise a few names on here!

Just done 1st IVF cycle and had a 5 day blastocyst transferred on Sunday.  My clinic said not to test until 18 days after EC - and so the OTD is a week on Sat!  I've still got ages to go until testing, although I feel like I've waited for ages already - they seem to be quite conservative in their dates compared to some others I've seen on here.  No symptoms as yet, 4 days down, 9 to go


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Fx Toni xx

Vanadium! My clinic has the same length for testing! Utterly sucks!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanadium (Nov 21, 2016)

But we all know that you don't stick to your clinics official timescale for testing monkey 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi ladies

I'm 1dp5dt. It was a frozen 5bb and I'm putting everything into this one. This is my last go in the uk, so I'm hoping it sticks this time. Is anyone else doing accupuncture? Last time was my first time and it was my first ever bfp, so now a bit superstitious about it.

Good luck to us all.

My OTD is 13th but that's my first day back at work so I will be testing on the 11th, I always do 2days early! Bad habits! X


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Vanadium exactamondo! Too bloody long to wait 

Hi Claire, welcome! Same here, having acupuncture, had it last time and first time lucky then had my 21 month old son. And bfp this time too x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

Toni  hand in there. Lots of positive vibes x 
Clairemariearan... used acupuncture last.time and got my son. Have used again this time and got a BFP. I love acupuncture anyway as use for my bad back. Give it a go.
Vanadium... teammonkey started the naughty test early club I think ha ha. 
Dileas..how are you?  Did you call your clinic? 

Teammonkey.. great news. I tested again this morning with a digital and it says 2-3 weeks which is fab.. 11dpt5dt. I am meant to test tomorrow but am going to call the clinic today to tell them.


----------



## Joanna555 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I am new to this thread but quite a few names look familiar from the Feb/ March FET thread. My OTD is today and I got a BFP (again), after naughtily testing a couple of days ago and getting the same result. How is everyone doing with the wait? First, it's the 2ww, then the wait for the scan, and so on and so forth. Lots of patience required throughout this process, which I can't say I have a lot of!  

Hope everyone is well. xxx


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey ladies

So sorry again for the ladies that got BFN's and a huge congrats to the BFP's!!!! 

This wait is almost to much to bare !! I'm only 4dp5dt and I want to test!! My sore boobs have disappeared:/ and my only twinges were few days ago. I haven't had a bfp yet and I am soooooo apprehensive!!! I'm trying to hold out for as long as possible.....


----------



## Hostie37 (Jun 13, 2011)

Snowflake I was just saying this morning my sore boobs had disappeared. Is that a bad thing? I was hoping that was due to the stimulation drugs. My period was due yesterday and normally by now I would have had spotting in my 9 previous cycles. They did say that the progesterone injections may stop spotting but it's just a waiting game isn't it. DH wants to test early but I'm enjoying my state of PUPO. 

What made people do acupuncture? I've never had it.


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi hostie! You are so close to your testing date!! Good luck !!!!

I'm not sure about the sore boobs disappearing- apart from my first cycle that failed my boobs wasn't sore either at this point :/ when I see that others were, but I know everyone is different on having some/none symptoms. 

Are you holding out til the 6th you have done so well !!! Xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Lau yep hands up it was me  sorry girls!! Yay re test! So glad alls ok, will you get a scan date today?

Joanna great to see you here  yay to the confirmed otd bfp!! Yes Joanna it really is a long wait until they are born 

Snowflake keep holding on, just remember you can't detect a positive yet! I'm the worse tested 6dp5dt and that was very early to get a positive I think 9 is the date the chart says should be a positive?

Hostie and snowflake I don't have sore boobs at all, and am pregnant so I reckon it's the drugs don't panic!

Hostie acupuncture if you read about it they say it increases chances of a positive if you have it pre and post transfer, as aids blood flow to the uterus. Also good for stress and relaxation x

So nice hearing the early testers still getting BFPs! I didn't test today, probably test tomorrow, I'm just so panicky that something will go wrong! Need the reassurance.. fx for us all xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.
We will be taking a break and probably restarting in May.

Good luck to you all!! xxx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi all, am crossing over too from feb/march cycle - also recognize some names! 

Did my test early today and got a BFP! Eek! 

So nervous though, have to test everyday until official date on Monday!! Oops! 

Thank goodness for these forums! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello all,

Sorry I haven't read anyone else's posts, it has been ages since I have been on this site and its all changed!  I am at the end of my 2ww for fertility treatment number 19!  I was convinced I was coming on yesterday, but still used my cyclogest last night. Today there has been a tiny little brown smudge (tmi sorry) but I have just done a hpt one of the first response, 6 day early ones and have the faintest second line.  I am so excited but also very nervous that I am about to have another miscarriage. 

Also I don't think this is the case, but I know you will all know - Cyclogest doesn't affect test results does it?

Thanks, sorry for being all about me, I'll read everyone else's posts now!


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Parky wow number 19, you are a very strong lady to do that. So much admiration for you! Really hoping this is a positive, 6 days early I'd expect it to be faint! Praying it's not a miscarriage xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

Parky... that sounds promising. Woo hoo and progesterone doesn't affect hpt.
Snuggle.. congrats x
Snowflake.. I don't get particularly sore boobs at all with pregnancy so I would agree with teammonkey thst it may well just be the drugs so don't panic.
Hostie.. I did acupuncture after having a back operation and we focused also on fertility.. it has been great for me and there is some evidence thst it helps with ivf successes so sounds like a winner to me.
Teammonkey.. I had my beta hcg at the clinic today which was 589 (whoop) and have my scan booked for 24th March. Starting to feel a little more real ... if all is well at the scan it is going to be a lovely mothers day x


----------



## Hostie37 (Jun 13, 2011)

So today I'm 9dpt3dt. I woke to a pin prick of pink spotting and nothing since. Although I've had twinges all day. I rang the clinic and was disappointed when they said not to worry and call back if it gets any worse. I would have thought it would be too late then. The question is...... do I test tomorrow and put myself out of my misery or wait it out. We're both undecided. 

Thank you for all the acupuncture advice. It was interesting to know people's personal reasons for going. 

Parky 19, crikey! I'm impressed. I've never known anyone who's done more than me. You've got some serious stamina but hey when you want something so badly you'll do anything to get it. 

Snowflake with what's happened today I'm really not sure whether to hold out until OTD


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hostie.. unless you have anything else try not to worry. It really may well be implantation. When are you due to test??


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Lau I'm so clueless as to what the hcg should be as never had it done! Assume that's good? The booking of the scan def makes it more real! Can't wait to call on Monday & get mine booked in, fx I can get to otd with everything being ok! Keep having a bad feeling, think it's because I have been so so lucky have 2 pregnancies consecutive cycles I feel it's too good to be true and will go wrong  need to be more positive! X

Hostie good luck with whatever you decide re testing. It's such a personal choice, I tested early this time due to feeling sick, glad I did as I struggle waiting, even if finding out good news makes me more anxious! Fx for you xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hostie37 (Jun 13, 2011)

Lau I'm due to test Monday . Implantation should have been completed by day 7 on 3dt and I'm day 9. Period was due yesterday.

Team monkey DH was on a real negative today and was convinced it hasn't worked but as the day has gone on and nothing further has appeared he seems a bit more optimistic which rubs off on me. We've decided not to test and let nature takes it's course. This is his first IVF versus my 11th so it's all new to him.

What a roller coaster this is Ladies!


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been in hiding the last few days but I've just done 3 pregnancy tests and they are all positive. I'm so scared just by typing this I'm going to jinx something. Can't stop shaking


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats liswaiting!! Yay!!! Exciting but scary isn't it! 

I've just done by 2nd test and still showing pregnant - phew!! 

Hostie37, I'm also a Monday test, my clinic said Sunday would be ok though as I didn't want to face bad news at work. I tested Friday as I caved in and again this morning. They said to test Sunday and Monday - you could always do all three days! I had some brown spotting on Thursday but have had awful morning sickness all week so decided to test Friday regardless. Keeping fx for you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hostie... the spotting though may not come out straight away. It has to travel from the implantation spot .. I think it all still sounds positive as here has been nothing else. I had spotting at 5 and  7 weeks last time and was petrified but have an amazing healthy 2.5 year old xx
Liswaiting ... amazing  and congratulations xxxx
And snuggle.. more BFP.. let's hope all these babies are here to stay xxxxxxx


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Hostie let me know if you decide to test! Try not to worry! It sounds like your clinic didn't seem over concerned which is a good thing xx fingers cross d big time for you xx

Snuggle and liswaiting and team monkey - sooo excited for you !!!!!! 

Is there any particular tests that you would recommend?? Xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hostie glad you decided together, everytime it's a different experience which you know more than most! I really hope you get your bfp!

Liswaiting amazing news! Congrats!! Is today your otd? X

Snuggle  you re-testing! Me too  panicked at first as line looked darker on the other but realised it's been sat out for 2 days! Which test are you using? I'm using frer lines nice & dark but not quite as dark as control yet. Panics me but think I'm being stupid?

Snowflake personally first response early response is the only one I'd recommend x

Crazy old me decided to test again, can't help worrying something's going to go wrong. Still feeling very sick so I should be reassured.. took a frer expecting line to be as dark as control as one from 2 days ago Is, but realised that's been left out for 2 days, so dye will have dried. So I'm trying to not panic! Can someone tell me I'm being a tad silly?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Team monkey, you and I are very alike!! 

I'm using clear blue, I couldn't find a first response. The control line isn't as dark but the fact it appears very quickly I'm taking as a good sign! Think I should take out shares in these tests as no doubt I will be doing a lot of them until my scans start!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Snuggle I think we are, both crazy as a box of frogs  to be fair, today was the first time the pregnancy line did show before control line today, so taking that as a good sign too! We should both take shares out! I'm calling Monday as that's my otd, & will get a date then, will be later than yours I think, last time I was scanned between 7-8 weeks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi All

I am 4dp5dt since transfer I've had are ally bloated stomach, twinges and shooting pains in my groin and lower tummy and really sore boobs. Also started getting a cold 2 days ago which last night resulted in the worst fever, shivers, and aches, I also experienced really intense shooting pains early this morning. I'm still feeling really fluey this morning although fever has reduced but all of the symptoms which I had over the last few days have disappeared and I just feel different like there's nothing there. Do you think that last night was my body attacking the embryos? This is my first de cycle and I've never had any immune testing, have a diagnosis of pof and slight endometriosis. Really feel like it's all over for me after last night. Any thoughts or experiences would be great

Thanks so much x


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Can I ask what the earliest you ladies tested? I know a lot of you held out.. every time I walk past the bathroom I'm sooo tempted I'm 5dp5dt today. So clear blue and first response are the best ones xxxx


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks for all the good wishes.

Hostie I have my fingers crossed for you I want everyone to get a BFP   

Snowflake - I tested this morning using a generic pregnancy test from my clinic - they gave me one at my baseline scan as I hadn't started bleeding yet but I didn't use it as I knew I wasn't pregnant. I'm 10dp5dt so 15dpo, I didn't want to test earlier. I was convinced the test today was going to be negative so went and let the dog out and fed her before going back to look at it. There was a pink line 1/2 as dark as the control line but a line is a line. I then went and found two old tests I had from when I was doing IUI - 1was a cheap strip that I'd bought off of Amazon that is suppose to be sensitive to 10iu of HCG (also pink) and a clear blue one that I got free with a box of ovulation sticks. I used the same sample of pee and watched them like a hawk - the clear blue came up positive immediately and the control line is the same as the test line. The pink one came up a few seconds later but the test line is fainter.

Teammonkey - my official test day is Thursday 15dp5dt (my clinic is very conservative!) so I will test again then and phone them to book in my first scan. I will phone GP on Monday to get more cyclogest prescribed as I don't want to run out. I think I have to continue with the pessaries until 8 weeks.

Parky and Joanne - congratulations on your BFP's. Have you tested again Parky?

L


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope last night was implantation happening. I had lots of symptoms 4dp5dt but 5dp5dt was a very quiet day my bloating went away and I didn't really feel anything. Hang in there you're not out yet. Sending you lots of  positive thoughts 

L


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

I used both clear blue and superdrug. Superdrug are supposed to be the most sensitive. It is hard sometimes to find the first response ones but they are good.
I tested 8dp5dt and got a positive but I think that teammonkey was earlier?


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Snowflake I tested 6dp5dt and to be honest I did not expect it to be positive, could be due to embie being hatching at transfer so implanted earlier. I only tested as was very sick! In hindsight I wish I waited as the fear of the line fading & this dream ending is super stressful. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi
Thanks for replying, do you think that it might be? I started googling (I know not good) and just kept reading that my body might be attacking the embryos  god this 2ww is so hard!! I'm still feeling fluey this morning so hoping it was more of a bug and the pains were implantation not attacks!!!

Xx


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Ladies how do I attach a pic here? I tested I caved in and I swear I can see a faint second line!!!!!!! I really need u guys to see!!!


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

There's an + sign next to where you type I think x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

I have just used a clear blue digital and it says pregnant 1-2 weeks??

I had my trigger 11 days ago could this be my real BFP !!!


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi snowflake from my understanding it depends on the dosage. On my fresh cycle I was advised to wait at least 7 days after ET. I'm on a FET this time so not much use. Really hope it is a bfp for you, but don't want to give you false hope! So maybe check the dose and see if you can find any information surrounding that x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hostie37 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow! There really is some amazing stories on here of what people have gone through. I'm so happy for those that have tested and seeing that exciting BFP becoming a real possibility. It's so sad to see when once again another person gets a BFN, I really feel for you. 

I STILL haven't tested. I'm too scared to. After 11 fertility treatments I just hope upon hope that this is finally it but with so many failures I don't like to get my hopes up too much. I want Monday to come but don't if you know what I mean? 

Anyone's OTD this Monday? What time are you all going in for your tests?


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Hostie37, technically I'm a Monday test but I did test early!  however my Clinic say home test only - do you do a blood test then?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

quickie girls - blood on pad blood in loo and blood wip so it this day 1


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Day 1 is if you started first thing, late morning or afternoon for example class it as following day. That's how my clinic do it!


----------



## Hostie37 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Snuggle

Yes, I get the privilege of paying a fortune to have a blood test at 7:30am in London when I live 3 hours away. A HPT would be soooooo much easier xx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

I was always led to believe that full flow must that started before 4pm,if it starts after that, you count the next day as CD1.

Only from memory, I'm sure there will be someone more knowledgeable along shortly!

Dee


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi ladies today 6dp5dt my line is darker!, would you say it's safe to say I'm officially pregnant!!!??. Xx


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Snowflake I would definitely say you are pregnant congratulations    

Hostie - are you still holding on for Monday. Wishing you all the best  

Afm I felt wretched all day yesterday and this morning I feel like I'm coming down with a cold - hopefully these are all positive signs of increasing HCG


----------



## Beth1980 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all
My first time snowflake so can't comment but I know with my trigger it can stay in my system for at least 10 days. Fingers crossed this is a true positive for you! 

All sounds positive Lis.comgratualtioms for all the BFN

Afm I'm 7 days past 5 day transfer my period was due yesterday and nothing but awful period pains so I'm thinking it could be on the way but hoping otherwise! OTD is not until Thursday but I may do a sneaky one tomorrow but we'll see. Still not too many other side other than stomach cramps and some sharp shooting pains and also a few dizzy spells.


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi Beth 

I am 13 days past the trigger xxx good luck with your test xx


----------



## Beth1980 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sounds like this is it then!! Congratulations!!


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Snowflake here's a cautious congrats!!!! I tested 6dp5dt due to my sickness, hope your lines continue getting darker! One bit of advise try & only test every 2-3 days, easy to want to test everyday, but hcg takes that long to double, & you can get a bit obsessed with lines which can be stressful. I've been a nightmare panicking over lines! Thank god tomorrow is otd! Xx

Beth sounds very promising I had scar I thought was my period on it's way with cramps first time around at 6dp5dt so I would say that is a good sign xx

Liswaiting hope its all good signs with the cold 

Hostie mines Monday, will test on first pee, so early. Fx for us both! Xx

Afm lovely night out with hubby to cinema & dinner. We don't get the chance to go out which these days, so that was nice. Felt we needed a break. Roll on tomorrow otd!! Praying it's the good news I want xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all,

Sounds like there has been a lot of really positive news, congratulations to you all.

I am really sad to report that the test I did on Saturday morning was negative.  Boobs have shrunk and do not hurt.  I still haven't come on, but I know I am definitely out.  It was only a very faint line on Friday evening, so on saturday morning surely it should have still been there, if not stronger.  

I think we will leave it now until after our wedding in August - I did by me wedding dress yesterday at he wedding show, which was very exciting and a little easier knowing that I was buying a dress for a shrinking me, now a growing to 6 months pregnant me!  (Every cloud and all that!). 

Good luck everyone, I hope it works out well for you all xxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Parky so sorry to hear that! Was Saturday your otd? How many days pt was that? Hoping maybe it could still be positive. If not it's great you have your wedding to look forward to! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh Parky I am sorry. Like teammonkey says you have the wedding to look forward to and then start again. xx

Snowflake.. a tentative hurray!!!!      Sounds very positive to me xx

Beth.. cramps may be a good sign. Let us know if you decide to test early x

I had to do my first bit of white lying yesterday. Was at a friend's champagne brunch. Was asked by two friends whether I was going ahead with the FET (one herself is doing IVF). As I don't want to say anything yet I said that we were going ahead with it soon... I don't like the lying.. it is hard. I am going to tell people after the scan in a few weeks. I had such a hard time telling people about the miscarriages that I want to share the news as soon as I am comfortable to. Just praying that everything is okay this time. 3rd time lucky hopefully.


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Parky sorry to hear your news I hope you have a fabulous wedding. 

Beth I had horrendous period pains before my BFP they were so bad I'd have to stop what I was doing and just breathe through them. Even last night I woke up with them in the middle of the night. They are getting less frequent so hopefully that's a good sign and I've gotten less panicky about it as I've had absolutely no bleeding. Fingers crossed for you - I found the last few days before testing the absolute worse.


----------



## Li33 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi. Just joined the group in the hope of either finding my sanity during our 2ww or having some people to be crazy with


----------



## Li33 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi we had our only frostie from our fresh cycle November 2015 transfered Friday 3rd (2days ago).
Our fresh attempt didnt work due to not enough progesterone. So this round i get all 3 types, tablets, bb and injections.
So far im feeling positive (1st pregnancy in years i feel positive about).
Fingers crossed


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Good luck li33

May I ask when you guys are booked In for your beta how many days after transfer? Xx


----------



## Li33 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi snowflake. We dont have Beta testing at our clinic (much to my annoyance) we have to do hpt after 14 days and phone it in.... If anyone knows where/how i go about getting private Beta done please let me know.


----------



## Hostie37 (Jun 13, 2011)

Beth I've had a few cramps but nothing else. Did you do a sneaky test?

Snowflake a cautious but very excited congratulations  

Parky I'm so sorry  but I hope the impending wedding helps take your mind off things. 

Team monkey I'm still holding out for tomorrow. I'm staying overnight in London as the blood test is at 7:30 and I smashed a vial of progesterone. I phoned EVERYWHERE locally including Brighton where there's another fertility clinic and they were all having supply issues. The only clinic was in London. Good luck and fx xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Lau always hard keeping it from friends. I've not bothered this time. I'm sure I'd be different if I'd been through what you have fx all will be ok and you'll be telling them before you know it! X
Li33 good luck x

Snowflake no beta here just hpt. I'm glad actually as I would fixate on the result  do you have a beta? How are you coping following your test?

Hostie you've done so well holding out! Fx for us both! So you've come to London tonight due to progesterone? What a pain! Let us know your result in the morning, really hope it's a bfp! Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hostie37 (Jun 13, 2011)

Team monkey I thought I might as well stay over rather than driving home and coming back in the morning. I don't feel any different, a few cramps for a few days,no spotting and half a stone weight gain. I don't know what to feel. I do know that my butt is so sore from these progesterone injections. I've tried heating the area, heating the vial and massaging the area but it still kills. Just hope it's all been worth it    . 

Good luck to all the OTD testers tomorrow xxx


----------



## Li33 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hostie 37
What progesterone are you on? Just curious because i have to inject mine in my stomach..
Still kills thou.  no clothes with waist bands thats for sure 😂


----------



## Hostie37 (Jun 13, 2011)

Li33 The Prontogest 100mg/1ml vial. Green needle. I was told it had to go into the muscle which is why I have to inject my bottom. Clexane twice a day in to my stomach which is now black and blue. What we have to go through eh!!


----------



## welsh_88 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi guys was wondering if I could join your group my on test day Is the 13th given my my clinic we don't have blood tests 

Tested 4dp and 5dp 5dt with first response bfn
Bought some cheap home bargains ones but they do say accurate after first day of missed period and bfn today I'm 7dp 5dt of 2 what they deemed poor quality embryos and really starting to lose hope   I keep reading about all these early bfp and I'm winding myself up 

Ordered another 2 early first response ones for otd and was thinking maybe use the other one the night before 
And also ordered the cheapy ones from eBay that are meant to be early ones a pack of bloody 30! I sound like a mental person   I don't know why I can't control myself  I'm thinking maybe I should step away from the tests but I'm also dying to know I reallllly want a bath as sad as it sounds that's my way of relaxing and been told not to bath during 2ww so have to use shower which I hate   wondering either way if it works or doesn't when can you bath again? Has anyone else heard of this? Xx


----------



## Ally85 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi Ladies, 

I would like to join you all. Just had my ET today, really nervous. It hopefully everything will work out for the best.


----------



## Hostie37 (Jun 13, 2011)

BFN


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

OTD for me today, 13dp5dt, and a very strong BFP!! So happy to have got here after a long 2 weeks. xx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Welsh88, welcome! Don't use cheap ones, I did and got a bfn but used clear blue from day 9 and was positive. Day 7 is probably too early so try and wait if you can. Hard I know!!! You can have a bath but don't have a hot one, I didn't have a shower so had a like warm bath and don't spend too long in it! After your official test date, if negative I would wait until af comes to have a normal bath again just in case. You wouldn't want to risk it.

Ally85, welcome!! Good luck with et!! Loads of rest now, feet up no stress. Loads of water too! And relax....! The next 2 weeks of waiting will be tough but keep going, don't test early (like I did!!) and try and chill out as much as you can thinking positive vibes!

Hostie37, I'm so sorry. Sending you a massive massive hug xxxxx 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

Yay teammonkey xxxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks Lau!!  

Hostie I remember discussing the progesterone with my GP she said the injections are a killer, you poor thing! I am gutted for you!!!  

welsh88 agree with snuggle bin the cheap ones! They are a waste of money in my opinion! My first cycle tested 8dp5dt BFN, I was so upset, and decided I would use a first response, and BFP! and that bfp is now a 21 month old, showing on my profile! So try one of those, and I will keep fx for you. I avoid baths, but if you want one, I think a warm bath should be ok!


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Yay team monkey!!! Same for me as well! When is ur scan?! ❤❤

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Ladies,

Once you have your BFP please save your pregnancy and scan chat for the baby dust threads. Thanks for your understanding but most of the ladies here are still waiting to test.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=363594.0

Thanks

Sharry


----------



## welsh_88 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hostile so sorry about your bfn I've been there and know how hard it is to face take some time to grieve have a nice big glass of wine and a big tub of ice cream having a good cry helps get it all out do whatever you need to to make yourself feel better it does get easier in time  

Team monkey congrats on your bfp hope the next 9 months go smoothly for you   and thank you to you and snuggle you'd made me feel better about the cheap tests now they actually arrived today and as expected bfn I will do a first response early one I think in a few days time I ordered a double pack so will keep the second for my actual test day  

Snuggle did you get a bfn on day 9 then same day with first response a bfp? I have read some bad reviews about them on amazon now they are called one stop thought they would be really sensitive apparently not for loads of people xx


----------



## Ally85 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hostie- sorry about your bfn 

Team monkey and snuggle congratulations


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi 

I'm 10dpt 5dt, testing on Friday. Everyone seems to have symptons, but I have nothing out of the ordinary for my monthly cycle. I am first time IVF. This wait is horrid. Has anyone been pregnant and been symptomless at this stage?


----------



## Beth1980 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry about you test Hostie sending you lots of love.

Congratulations Snuggle and Monkey!! 

Welcome Ally and lots of luck for the 2ww and a positive test.

Hie I'm 8 days past a 5 day transfer and not got a huge amount of system I've had some cramping and feel like my period was coming. Now I'm getting a few sharp twinges which I'm hoping is good news. The other two symptoms are a stronger sense of smell and my boobs seem to be growing. However I think these could be down to the pessaries.

Afm 3 days to go until OTD and I've been to boots on lunch and bought a pack of two clear blue digital tests to go with my 2 first response tests I've got for OTD. I may have done a sneaky clear blue one on lunch and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks which now I'm panicking isn't enough and should be more which isn't the case in real life. Aah one way I'm happy I tested but I'm also worried I've tempted fate and should have waited.


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Beth1980 - don't worry too much about the weeks part, my clear blue this morning said 2-3 weeks but according to the clinic I'm technically 4 weeks so I don't think you can count the weeks part esp for ivf! 

Welsh 88 - no I did the cheap one on day 7 I think and was a bfn but waited until day 9 and did a clear blue (and have everyday since, slightly obsessed!) 

I would just throw away the cheap ones or send back, I think they aren't right esp for ivf situations! 

Hle - the only symptoms I had was some nausea but wasn't sure if that was the steroids and progesterone that were giving me trouble. I wouldn't worry if you haven't had any symptoms - my sister didnt have anything at all and has two children. Everyone's bodies are just different! I know what you mean about the wait - it's a killer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welsh_88 (Mar 15, 2016)

Snuggle thanks for the reply I'm going to hold off to test again using a first response on Saturday which would make me 12dp 5dt I don't think I can't face looking at another bfn so will keep the other one in the pack for the Tuesday which is my official on test date 

My other half said he's taking the sticks off me as I'm out of control so should help lol x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks snuggle x


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Good luck to those testing soon!

Re clear blue digital if you read instruction 1-2 is actually 3-4 as it's 1-2 since conception. Hope that helps x




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## star11 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining you. I'm new to forums 

How is everybody getting on? I am currently on CD 27 (I think I am 15 DPO) and I tested with a FRER this morning... but it was BFN.
I think that's me out this cycle   No sign of AF though, not even any PMS symptoms at all!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Good afternoon guys. I'm 2dp5dt and supposedly testing on the 19th (might do a sneaky one earlier!). Congratulations to all the bfps, hoping it rubs off on the rest of us! Xx


----------



## welsh_88 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi star 11 is it naturally your trying with clomid? Might be worth doing a test in 2 days time to give it a bit longer 

Buscuitkeeper congrats on being pupo seen you went abroad for treatment how did you find it? Only ask cos I'm thinking if this one doesn't work of going abroad and heard great things about Prague but wasn't sure where you buy medication how long you have to be there and all that kind of things if it would be possible round work 

ATM I'm 8dp 5dt other half has taken all my tests off me as he said I've become obsessed and he doesn't like seeing me upset   I don't know if I feel better today for it......yesterday I really upset myself was in bed convinced af was on the way....keep thinking about the fact they said quality was poor wish i had asked for grades now tho she said she couldn't grade one and the rest weren't suitable to freeze 

I can't shake this feeling that they might have transferred two knowing there was no chance just to give us some hope....would they do that ? Or can some be so poor a quality that they would just refuse to transfer? 

I really want this to work so much but If I'm honest I don't feel anything no symptoms nothing different apart from period type pains since yesterday 

Sorry for the negativity I'm trying to remain positive and I'm hoping for a miracle here   xx


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi everyone.. congrats on the further BFP's!!! And so so sorry to hear about the BFN's. 

I have been testing every day since my first faint positive on 5DP5DT... the lines have continued to get a little darker but most importantly they haven't gone!! I was meant to wait for Friday for my first BETA but on sooo many chat threads I see people having the first ones at 9DP5DT and I'm so curious on numbers etc I am glum to go tomorrow and again Friday and then Monday, they have given me three copies. That way i can get an idea of numbers and if they are doubling etc. 

I am today 8DP5DT and the cheapie pound shop tests are showing up with a faint line also. I was a little shocked at this as I thought they wouldn't b sensitive enough?? I am 15 days post trigger. 

Fingers crossed for all of you waiting on results xxxx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Welsh_88 I also had treatment abroad, in Prague with a clinic called gennett, which has a forum on fertility friends if you go on there and ask your questions we asked a helpful bunch. I found it very good.


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Hostie I'm so so sorry xxx


----------



## welsh_88 (Mar 15, 2016)

How thank you I've heard great things about gennet did have a look on forum I actually emailed them so waiting for a reply it's mental but I like to have a back up plan in place if you know what I mean cos helps me cope better 

Snowflake congratulations on your bfp i Poe your numbers keep increasing xx


----------



## hanh (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi, I'd love to join you all. Great this is such a busy thread. Has been great to read all your stories. Really happy to see so many BFPs! And sending hugs to all those BFNs. Xx

I am due to go for a FET on Sunday! (Our first FET in April 2015 gave us my now 14month son) Feeling excited and nervous again. Hope this works 
Not sure when OTD will be yet but I think around the 23rd march..


----------



## kimijack (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey all  

Hope you don't mind me joining this forum 

Had my 5 day transfer today.. 

Now in the dreaded 2ww xx


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Welcome to the new ladies good luck !!!

I had my first beta today at 9DP5DT and it came back 125 Any advice xx


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

Snowflake.. that is perfectly normal. There are several sites with numbers on it for days past ovulation and one said the average was 48 with maximum 119 for 14 days. 
I would say it sounds good and as long as it keeps going up it doesn't matter.  

Hello to the new girls. Hang in there. The 2ww is awful but you can make it and fingers crossed for BFPs


----------



## lulu1509 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi all 

I've been having a really rough 24 hours. 

I'm currently 8dp5dt. I had a VERY VERY faint positive 2 days ago on a FRER but starting spotting yesterday on the day my period was due. As I work in a hospital I asked one of my team to arrange a HCG test which came back at 3!!! 

I took another test today which still showed a VERY VERY faint line. I'm soooo confused. 

Is there any hope for me? 

Having another blood test tomorrow.

I didn't think these tests could pick up such low HCG, could it be a false positive? am I seeing things? Is there any hope left?

I'm trying to upload a picture of the test I just took but do not know how to do it!!!


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Lulu - on day 6 test you could be picking up hcg from your trigger shot. Or it could be a very early positive. It's maybe too early to tell. You could repeat the blood test in a few days and see if your hcg has gone up, or try and wait until it's and test again? Day 6 is probably too early to get and an accurate result. The waiting is so hard isn't it! X


----------



## lulu1509 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you for your response hle. I didnr have a trigger shot as it was a FET. I should have said. H

Having another HCG test today! Will keep you updated.

2ww is sooooo difficult. I'm driving myself nuts!

Xx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Ah ok, still very early, but perhaps more of a positive sign then . Hopefully the hcg will show progress. Keep us posted. It's my test day. I have had a wee this morning  in preperation to test after work. I'm so nervous. X


----------



## lulu1509 (Jun 3, 2015)

Have everything crossed for you.

💋


----------



## Jojo2678 (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm currently 4dp3dt and chilling in Cyprus where I had my treatment. Driving myself around the twist wish I had a camera inside my womb haha


----------



## vanadium (Nov 21, 2016)

One more day to go until OTD not sure how I've managed to hold out so long  now I don't even want to do the test as I prefer to live in hope! No symptoms whatsoever other than extreme needs for carbs, but that could just be me being a pig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanadium (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm gutted for those of you who tested negative. I hope you are being kind to yourselves and doing what's right for you.

As for the BFPs -amazing! There seems to be a lot (and a lot of sneaky early testers )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lulu1509 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm out! HCG getting lower! Now 2.5.


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

I am sorry Lulu x

Vanadium.. have you tested?


----------



## vanadium (Nov 21, 2016)

Positive for us!!! Am stunned and so happy-worth that long wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire-ski (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi there,

Can i join the wait too.
Had 2 blastocysts transferred yesterday.  Have only ever gone for 1 during all of our cycles but the embryologist recommended 2 due to their grading and my age.
1 is just below medium quality and the other was referred to as something (it had potential) but not sure it had an actual grading.  I wasn't expecting it so was trying to take it all in I think!
We had to take 5 mins to think about whether we wanted to transfer 2 (most people would be jumping at the chance I suspect) but came to conclusion that this is our very last cycle so let's do it.
Got 12 days until testing and got 3 days off work next week, which don't know is a good or bad thing.  Luckily I am quite good at sitting about doing nothing, although all that spare time not good for the symptom spotting!

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

Vanadium... woo hoo congratulations. So pleased for you. 

Claire.. try to relax and not stress. The OTD will be here so soon xx good luck


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

BFN for me x


----------



## lulu1509 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm so sorry hle. 

X


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you. I will dust myself down soon and get back on the horse. Got to wait for another donor, then if we go x


----------



## atherha (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi, new to this board. My 2ww is almost up. Found some parts hard but certainly being at work a few days has helped albeit the meds make my brain fuzzy. Its difficult because I feel like I have had all positive signs so far; spots (forehead, under chin), sore boobs, completely altered sense of taste, heightened smell, dizziness, mild nausea and twinges. I'm on so much meds (FET/DE) patches, injections, tablets that I can't help but think that its related to this rather than a good sign   Have tried to be so positive but today feeling lower than ever. I resisted the urge to test early as convinced that will be negative and want to cling on to any hope I have. Test day is tomorrow (bloods) but have to wait a whole 24 hours for results.  I may go mad with the wait.  Today for first time I have dull pain lower in stomach constantly rather than a twinge but not sure it is in usual place for period pains. No idea when my period would be due as being on constant mock cycle run means I never know!  Never got to transfer stage before as had various failed cycles for own eggs and more mock cycles than I can count. Today driving myself crazy!! 


----------



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

I am sorry hle. Take care and have a drink xx

atherha - you have been soo strong waiting to test. Will you POAS tomorrow before the blood test? All those symptoms sound very promising so everything crossed for you.


----------



## welsh_88 (Mar 15, 2016)

Just updating bfn for me too bled before otd but was expecting it as been having negative tests

Anyone who has been through a failed cycle do you know what questions I should ask at follow up? I didn't go to my last one so gunna go to this one to hopefully get some helpful information for future 

Looking at going abroad next year With some genetic testing so feeling positive about that 


Hope all you ladies still waiting get your bfps soon   Xx


----------



## atherha (Nov 15, 2016)

Eek :| Today is D day for blood test but may not know results until tomorrow morning.  Thanks for all your wishes.  Not testing early as DH is not keen on the idea in case it yields an incorrect result. Just another painful day of waiting....


----------



## Jojo2678 (Jul 18, 2016)

Good luck atherha I've everything crossed for you   I take my test on Monday im going insane  
It's an awful wait. Sending lots of luck x


----------



## Welshjellybean (Feb 19, 2017)

Hey all. Just driving myself bonkers during my 2ww so thought I would come here for some support from you guys who are also driving yourself nuts! I am 4dp5dt (5ab fresh) and analysing every single thing. I have spots, a cold, cramps but who knows! It's so cruel that the signs for pregnancy are also the signs for af!!

Hle and Welsh 88, I am so so sorry for your BFN. I can't imagine how awful that must be, so please take time and do whatever you need to do to feel better. 

This 2ww is so ridiculously hard!!! Also, hubby wants to know if there are any forums out there for husbands/partners of those going through IVF? (Think i'm driving him mad!!) 

Xx


----------



## Welshjellybean (Feb 19, 2017)

So I am in my 2ww so no longer injecting. Last injection was the trigger shot on March 4th. Other than some bruising I had no trouble with the injections although this morning I have woken up and it seems that every injection site has a tiny swollen lump where the needle went in (I can tell because some of the bruises are still there). 

Is this not a bit odd? That I had no marks at all until today? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi all,

Hope you don't mind me joining you ladies.

I am 8dpt5dt (hatched blastocyst, which was PGS tested and chromosomally normal) - like everyone else, I'm analysing every single little thing, and looking out for positives / negative signs constantly.  Oh me, it's so hard, isn't it ladies?! My test date is this Friday.

Anyway, I am panicking a little as this morning when I inserted my pessaries, my cervix felt very low and is much firmer, whereas the last 7 days or so, it has been high and soft.  So now I'm thinking it's failed. :-( As I recall my cervix feeling like this (low and firm) not long before I discovered I'd had a missed miscarriage a couple of years back.  Anyone else got a low cervix at this stage?! So worried. I know that a lot of things I've read on the internet says not to go too much on cervix position, but I can't help it after last time. 

Congrats to all of those who have recently had their BFP's!  Sorry to hear of those who have sadly had BFN's   Good luck to all those who are coming up for testing these next few days. 

Welshjellybean - there is a "Men's" section on this Forum that your hubby can join.  

xx


----------



## Claire-ski (Apr 3, 2009)

So sorry hle and welsh_88.  I've had BFN on cycles and it's heartbreaking.  Be kind to yourselves.

Good luck atherha for your bloods results.  My clinic has only ever done pregnancy tests, no bloods, so must be agonising with the waiting.

I am now 4 days post ET and very much enjoying my days off work.  Had a couple of social things so seem to have done a lot of eating, but also a lot of chatting to friends and laughing.
I don't know why but I am in quite a get on and enjoy life (within reason) mood during this 2ww.  This is my 6th, and very much final, cycle now and all have been different, and I think that if the embryo is going to stick around and implant etc, then it will and it's largely out of my hands.  Obviously not drinking or doing anything 'harmful' but sitting around for 2 weeks really isn't going to do much good.
I remember my first cycle (one my son came from) and I had a horrible sinus cold prior to ET, and could barely sleep, and hours after ET I was admitted to hospital for 3 days with OHSS.  I barely slept a wink, eat nothing/hospital food and was completely stressed out for days after the ET.  9 months later our son popped out!

As the days go by I'm going to try to stay zen and not get all stressy and examine every last twinge or pain.

Good luck to you all at whatever stage of the 2ww you're in.  It's quite mentally tortuous at times!


----------



## Welshjellybean (Feb 19, 2017)

Niknik, thanks for that, he's joined now, so just waiting on someone to activate his account. As far as cervix positions, mine felt a little lower today when I did my last pessary.  I really hope it's not a sign of anything bad.

Positive thoughts!! 

X


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi ladies,
Hope you don't mind me joining. I'm in the 2ww but not through IVF or FET.
I went in to clinic last Tuesday as I was still waiting for AF to start the FET and they said I was just about to release an egg. I could either start taking meds to bring on AF or try natural. I had to try natural although me and DH have underlying issues so very unlikely to work.

Official test date is the 24th march as they predicted ovulation around 10th march. If it doesn't work I start the drugs for FET. No symptoms apart from mild cramps  

Xx


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Hi ladies can I join I had a FET yesterday OTD is 23rd. I've had 4 losses so hoping this protocol works and we get out take home baby.

I'm cycling in Spain so still here until Friday so I'm staying distracted in the sun for the moment x

Hoping it's all our our ladies time x


----------



## clahay (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi all. Please may I join. Just back from ET. 5 day Blastocyst on board. OTD is Mothers Day so they said I could test a day earlier or later as they agreed that is a rubbish test date.

Jen, noticed your signature. Also lost a baby boy to Trisomy 13. Wishing you the very best with this round.


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Thank you clayah it's a terrible time when you find out your baby is so sick ! We also lost a boy to trisomy 21 so I'm painfully familiar with trisomy!! 

When are you planning on testing since I agree Mother's Day isn't an ideal testing day .


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I recognise some of you from the March thread, how are you doing?
I'm currently 7dp5dt and I'm going crazy over here waiting ( I have terrible period pains, feels like they are getting stronger  AF is due tomorrow, I'm so nervous about it..I don't have any other symptoms except for the cramps!
My OTD is 21st.

*welshbean * how are you? Been looking for you on the other thread since we both had ET on the same day.

Big hugs for everyone xoxo


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Hi ladies flew home from Spain today and had a lot of cramping today is day 3 after transferring on Tuesday. Do you think it's implantation? Do remember it so intense the last time I got pregnant . 

Aran I'm hoping like yourself cramping is a good thing .. 

I've 5 days left til OTD 😩


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

*jen * that sounds like implantation cramps on day 3 so keeping everything crossed for you that it's a sticky one!! Xoxo

AFM I had a brown discharge this morning and all my cramping stopped since then! I don't know what all this means and I'm afraid AF is gonna show up..I'm currently 8dp5dt so I don't think it has anything to do with implantation at this point...feeling hopeless(


----------



## Beth1980 (Jun 26, 2014)

Brown blood is ok Andra and it could be the pessaries irritating things. Would you test early? 

Jen sounds like could be implantation.

Clahay hope the wait goes quickly for you.

Sorry to anyone I missed hope the wait goes quickly.


----------



## kimijack (Jan 10, 2017)

Update from my end 

I collapsed in town yesterday ended up in the hospital 

Mentioned about ivf they blood tested me beta was 985!!

Sent to epau, internal scan preformed shocked of our life lol
1 embryo has split lol
Could hardly make it out another scan next week.
I've also had brown bleed which lasted 2 days been told it's old blood from implantation nothing to worry about 
Hope everyones ok x


----------



## JulesTulip (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi ladies, I'd like to join please x
I'm 5 days post 3 day transfer of two embryos, waiting.. getting so restless! My OTD is Thursday 23rd for a blood test and then again 4 days later.

Wow Kimijack, congratulations!that's so hectic to collapse though, are you feeling better today? So twins  awesome! Did you have one embryo transferred?


----------



## kimijack (Jan 10, 2017)

1 embryo put back hun 

So id twins


----------



## JulesTulip (Mar 7, 2017)

Congratulations hun! You are blessed  xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimijack (Jan 10, 2017)

Thnks ever so much 

How are things going for you ? Xx


----------



## JulesTulip (Mar 7, 2017)

Things are going ok, got lots of cramping in my ovary areas since yesterday, after I take the progesterone, but think that's a side effect? Otherwise just going a little crazy on this wait!


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Wow Kimijack that's amazing congrats xx


----------



## bippy11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi ladies, would love to join you here. 
After our last failed round, we went for a scan to check that we could get going with the next round, which will involve a double egg-collection to try and get more than one genetically good embie. The scan showed 2 large follicles and a trilaminar lining at 8.1 (which is more than I get it to with meds), so dr gave us a trigger shot and we tried to traditional way! Ive got cyclogest to help with lining, because this same thing happened in Sept before we were due to do FET and then when I went for a scan again a few days after, my lining had virtually disappeared. We are testing on Wednesday 22nd. 
I don't feel so nervous as in previous waits, because it seems so unlikely it will work and also there hasn't been such a big build up to it. Its kind of a bonus round and should only delay us slightly if its negative. But if its positive and went the whole way, it would be so amazing and save us months and months of medications and misery, not to mention the measly sum of around £20K! I think its made me realise how badly i really really dont want to do it all again. So I do find myself fantasising that we could be one of these miracle stories you hear about, but trying to keep it in check. 
Hope you are all ok and not going too crazy   xxx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

*beth * I really hope that is just some old blood and not AF coming..feeling so low today  I'm gonna test tomorrow morning at the earliest, I can't wait until Tuesday or I'll go crazy

*jules* welcome buddy) keep it going!

*kimijack * wow, that is a miracle! Congratulations, you are so blessed! Thanks for telling me about your experience it really helped me to relax a bit. Hoping it's just old blood and nothing more.

*bippy* really hope this is your miracle and everything will turn out ok for you! Fingers crossed xoxo


----------



## Welshjellybean (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi andrainireland. I'm doing OK but this two weeks is so trying!!! I had a little bleed night before last (brown) and I decided it was the end of the world. It hit me really hard so yesterday morning I tested. It was positive, so it gave me a little bit of a boost to think a bit more positively. So I'm not gonna lie, I tested again this morning. Positive again so I am hoping against hope that the blood was implantation. Just focusing so hard on keeping the vibes positive! 

How you doing 

And kimijack, that is such wonderful news!!!! 

Hi to everyone else. Hope this 2ww isn't driving you too nuts!!! 

X


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Welshjellybean I am exactly the same as you!! This morning I had some brown discharge and literaly felt like it was the end of the world. Still feeling low, and having negative vibes but hearing your good news gives me hope!! I'm gonna test tomorrow morning! Huge congratulations,  so happy for you xoxo


----------



## Welshjellybean (Feb 19, 2017)

I promised myself I wouldn't test early but after the bleed it was the only lyrics thing I thought would bring my head back up! 

Well done on waiting to test!!!

X

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CJK74 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Very new to this site although not new to iVf. Currently on my 7th round and in my 2WW after 1DET due to be tested on Thursday 23rd. The problem is, since embryo transfer I've developed the worst headcold ive ever had. Can't hardly lift my head off the pillow, and have the worst sore throat.  As it's a weekend I can't ring the clinic. Is it ok to take paracetamol at this early stage and can this be cold detrimental to my results on Thursday. 
So worried I'm going to end up with another negative result.

Congratulations kinJack that's amazing news! 

And good luck for tomorrow Welshjellybean x


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

*cjk74 * my DH is a doctor and he says you can take paracetamol! It won't affect your embryo in anyway. Good luck for Thursday, my OTD is Tuesday but I'm testing tomorrow morning. Hope you'll feel better


----------



## CJK74 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hiya AndraInIreland, thank you so much for replying. Can't tell you how happy I am that. Can take something. I feel terrible lol. 

Good luck for tomorrow!! I have fingers and toes crossed for you!!  
Xx


----------



## JulesTulip (Mar 7, 2017)

Good luck for tomorrow Andra xx thinking of you


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

It's 6 o'clock in the morning and I couldn't sleep anymore..so I did 2 clear blue tests! One of them says Pregnant 1-2weeks and the other one has a second line but it's not clear, looks faint! Shouldn't it be darker on 9dp5dt? What do you think?? Can I relax for a bit?


----------



## JulesTulip (Mar 7, 2017)

Andra it sounds like a BFP to me hun  xx I think you can relax! If the clearblue one said 1-2 weeks I'm sure it's picking up hcg and at this stage the hcg from your trigger shot will most likely be gone. Was it an early detection pregnancy test?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Andrainireland sounds like a BFP to me 😊 Congrats my dear x 

Hope everyone else is feeling good x 

Not much to report here breasts felt a bit sore last night other than that all quiet x


----------



## Babydreamer1983 (Feb 17, 2017)

It's 11dp5dt for me and a bfp on early response test! So excited but trying to be realistic but it's hard not to get carried away.


----------



## JulesTulip (Mar 7, 2017)

That's wonderful news Babydreamer  definitely sounds like a BFP, I'm sure your test date is soon anyway though? I've been given an OTD for blood test 10 days post 3 day transfer. I'm sure yours is accurate at this stage. Congratulations! xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

*babydreamer * congrats!!! I'm feeling just like you, excited but trying to stay realistic!!

*jen* thank you very much, hope you'll feel better xoxo

*jules* yeeeeeey I still can't believe it!!! I used a normal digital pregnancy test. My pregnyl shot was 15 days ago so pretty sure that's out of my system now! But I still can't believe it especially since I'm still having some pain and discharge..I guess I won't truly believe it until Tuesday when the OTD is . Are you going to test soon? How are you keeping up?


----------



## lagauchita (Mar 19, 2015)

Can i join these post ? I m at the moment 1dpt 1 5aa embryo. No symtoms at all. Only and infine and deep sadness coming from the inside. I can not stop to cry and cry. Endles sadness.


----------



## Welshjellybean (Feb 19, 2017)

Congrats baby dreamer!!! That's fantastic!

Andra, I am so so happy for you!!!!!!

I am still spotting and seeing red in it now, so trying to stay positive.

X


----------



## atherha (Nov 15, 2016)

Just to update you all, its a BFP for me!!!!!!!!! I had quite a few pregnancy signs such as tender boobs, spots, change in taste and smell plus cramps. Was really worried it was the vast number of drugs I was taking but turns out to be good news  
Keep holding on everyone on this forum and I wish you good luck of your own for the future.


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Welshjellybean I'm having the same problem! My brown discharge is now red and looks like a light bleeding  I called the clinic and they want to see me tomorrow instead of Tuesday.  Really hoping everything is OK


----------



## Welshjellybean (Feb 19, 2017)

I am keeping everything crossed for you hun. I am a fine one to talk, but try to stay positive. It could mean nothing  at all!!! X


----------



## JulesTulip (Mar 7, 2017)

Congratulations Atherha! That's wonderful 

Thinking of you Welshjellybean, hoping you are okay and that the spotting is normal x


----------



## Welshjellybean (Feb 19, 2017)

Atherha, that's amazing news!!!! Congrats!

JulesTuli, thanks very much, trying my best to stay sane!

Andra, hope the clinic went well this morning. 

x


----------



## TootsMcToot (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

Congrats to all those who have had their BFPs, may the next nine months run smoothly for you. 

A big hug to all those who haven't had the news they had wished for, I hope you can find hope in your journey and whilst it's very heartbreaking, it is not the end.  

AFM, this is our 2nd cycle, we had our first one in April 2013, Invimed, Warsaw, Poland, we produced 10 follies, 7 fertilized and 5 made it to Day 3 (3 went to the freezer), luckily one made it to the end, our daughter (FET) was born in July 2014.  

So now we wish to see if we can add to our little family, so we cycled again this month, Repromed, Kilkenny & Dublin, Ireland, 11 follies, 7 fertilized, but only 2 made it to Day 5 blastocysts, so with them both on board, I'm currently in my 2WW, and 4th time around, it doesn't get any easier, it's torture! I'm on constant knickerwatch and symptom spotting the whole time, paranoia sets in way too easy! Today is my period due date, although it feels like my period is on it's way, there's nothing there, so fingers crossed it has worked this time. I've got the tests so I can POAS at the weekend, but I'm already starting to climb the walls as our OTD is a beta which is not til next Monday!


----------



## bippy11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Congrats Atherha and everyone else with BFPs  

And sorry for those of you with BFNs, its so hard.  

Andra, I really hope you get good news today, and you too Welshjellybean  

Im feeling quite down, when Im being realistic, I am certain its going to be BFN and I just really dread getting the negative result.. its just stirring up all the emotions from last negative, which wasn't so long ago   x


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Congrats Antherha happy days x 

Bippy I hope it's just the hormones making you sad and you get your positive x this is such a hard journey 😔. Hang in there and hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi 

So pleased I can finally join this group! Hope you are all well. 

FET today, 2 little embies on board and officially PUPO!!! OTD is 31st March so just on the cusp for this group! I keep telling myself that is only next week and its going to fly by but I'm know I'm kidding myself! 

xx


----------



## Babydreamer1983 (Feb 17, 2017)

Welshjellybean  and andra Howard you both doing. Hope you are being kind to yourselves and have got some lovely things to distract you from this scary time. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Welshjellybean (Feb 19, 2017)

Welcome Liianne, hope the FET went smoothly 

And bippy, just remember what your body is going through! All these hormones and injections!! I'd be concerned of we weren't all on an emotional roller coaster! 

I'm hardly one to offer advice considering my constant swinging from deliriously happy to sheer panic, but try to stay positive. The positive vibes might help 

Hey Baby dreamer. I'm OK.  Tested again this morning and still positive. Still brown spotting but using all my energy on staying positive!! How you feeling?

X


----------



## JulesTulip (Mar 7, 2017)

Welcome Liiaane  the wait is hard, the struggle is real! Wishing you lots of patience, we all really need it on this wait xx

Welshjellybean, glad you are okay and please hang in there, positivity will help so much and is much better for the little one. Thinking of you and hope you can keep busy and find a positive way to relax (hug)

Bippy, shame that's not nice to feel that way. I think we all have our moments of doubt and wondering. I hope you can try and overcome it and try to keep busy- this wait is so hard. I hope you get your positive and feel better soon 

Andra, how are you doing? Hope you are okay after your visit to the clinic yesterday xx


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Welcome Liianne 2tge crazy 2ww😆. Try to stay as calm as possible is my only advice .

Glad all you other ladies are feeling better x stay positive also x

I'm trying to practice what I'm preaching 2 more days for me until OTD .. breasts very tender so hits a good sign 😬.

Have a good day ladies x


----------



## JulesTulip (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Jen, 2 days till OTD for me too  roll on Thursday!


----------



## TootsMcToot (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh this is soooooooo tough.. I'm feeling a bit nauseous today, but I could be confusing that with anxiety, heartburn or hunger.. only a few more days...


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi all

I have been reading this with interest last few weeks. I had a FET last week on 15th March. I find out on Friday.

This time round I have been put on prednisone due to endo and associated blood thinning injections plus estrogen tablets of progynova and the lovely Utrogestan pessaries. 

I feel really flat. I am not excited as I have almost made my mind up this has not worked and what is the point. I am so tired of this journey and it's unfairness in life. I am not symptom checking as I feel all my symptoms are related to the meds and noting more. Having said that I have the usual headaches, sore boobs, nauseousness and bloating. 

Sorry this seems like a really bah humbug post and feel like I am bringing a cloud of fog into the forum! 

I wish everyone here lots of babydust and to those that have had BFN's - much love, hugs and wine. 

x


----------



## clahay (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi all

Congratulations to all those who have had BFPs and lots of love to those who have had BFNs.  

I am now 6dp5dt.  I am so tempted to test with one of those First Response 6-days before tests but so scared of seeing a negative result.  Also my husband would be very annoyed.

Has anyone else got this Sunday, Mothers Day, as their OTD?  What would you do in my shoes?  Saturday test or Monday morning test (bearing in mind AF is due Saturday anyway so that might just answer it anyway)?

I was feeling very positive about it all at weekend.  Sore boobs, weird little stabbing pains in uterus, vivid dreams, frequent urination and extreme thirst.

Today I woke up with a bit of a cold and cough which has now disappeared.  I feel boobs aren't that sore anymore either and uterus pains have gone away.  I am still extremely thirsty though and do have an odd taste in mouth.  I am back in work and I have a pretty stressful role. Finding it hard to concentrate and just want to be home tucked up in bed.

Anyone got any tips for me to get through these next few days?

Thanks so much!

C xx


----------



## Hollywood79 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, congrats on the BFPs and lots of love, coffee and wine to the Fns.

Clahay Im also 6dp5dt - beta is on saturday but might do a FRER on friday morning, this part is so hard as you read about people who have tested positive at this point, but if BFN would be so disheartening... I'd definitely wait a couple of days at least.

I'm not working much atm, but I think that's making me crazier. I've had some cramping but I'm on so much progesterone that symptoms most likely from that.

Sending best wishes to all!


----------



## JulesTulip (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi ladies

I caved and did a Clearblue digital early predictor test this afternoon, and it came back pregnant 1-2 weeks. Tmi alert, I am taking progesterone capsules vaginally and in my urine collection in the container that I used to test, there was a bit of the progesterone floating on top ☺ I'm 8 days post 3 day transfer, two embryos. It's 12 days since my Ovitrelle trigger shot.

Do you think the test can be accurate? I've sent through a message to the after hours sister explaining, and asked if I can do my first beta blood test tomorrow morning instead of Thursday morning. The clinic sister told me that the pain after ET was probably some cysts on my corpus luteum at the ovaries, and on the preg test it says you can get incorrect information if you have an ovarian cyst (a possible false positive if you have corpus luteum cyst/s is what I read on the internet).

Have any of you ever had corpus luteum cysts after IVF and gone on to have correct positive urine pregnancy tests? 

Or have you ever tested this early (basically 6 days post 5 day transfer) and had a confirmed positive?
Thanks ladies xx

Clahay I would the test on Saturday 😀 But I can't really comment now as I just did test, could not wait any longer!


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi all 

Can i join? My OTD is April fools day (yes really like I need any jokes) so I'll be testing the day before if i don't cave before then. 

My transfer was on friday so it's been 5 I'm doing a frozen cycle. I just want to know really. Arrrg. 
I bought an early detection test but not sure really how early I can test on another thread sounds like about 8/9 days should do it. 

Baby dust to you all 

Jen


----------



## clahay (Apr 8, 2015)

JulesTulip Oh you are so much braver than me!  I am sorry I don't know about cysts at all but I do think the trigger would be out of our systems by now.  Will they be able to scan you tomorrow to see if there definitely are some cysts there?

I am going to wait until Saturday (I hope) as when I was pregnant 3 years ago I got a negative at 6 weeks because my urine was too diluted and I don't think I could take the heartache of a negative quite yet.

Wishing you all the best with tomorrow and hope you get it confirmed!

C xx


----------



## JulesTulip (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks Clahay xx not sure if there even are cyst/s as they said when I called a few days after transfer when I had some pain on the left, that they're fairly common and I think they resolve on their own. I haven't had pain there again since Saturday morning.

I've only had mild period crampy feelings on both sides every now and then since mid Saturday.

My clinic advised me to wait until Thursday- my OTD, to do the first blood test so they can make sure that the trigger shot I had before EC is out, so will wait until then. Im staying positive though and going to test again in the morning 

I can understand why you don't want to test early. Keep strong and I'm sure when you test on Saturday your results will be very accurate, hoping for a BFP for you xx


----------



## JulesTulip (Mar 7, 2017)

Welcome Hollywood  hope you get your BFP on Friday when you do the FRER test! xx


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Morning all 😊

Clay hay I'm thinking Saturday but good luck either way pet x

Hollywood welcome and yes this waiting is very hard but good luck my dear x 

Jules congrats 😘 You were my test buddy for tomorrow..you're braver than me sorry I can't comment on the cysts but hopefully bloods will confirm the positive xx 

Jengles welcome to the crazy 2ww I love your OTD 😂😂 

One more day for me still haven't caved in but I'm normally very good at waiting I honestly couldn't call it at the moment so will have to wait until tomorrow.

Praying for us all ladies xx baby dust is coming and staying with us 👍


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Good luck for tomorrow jen01  you're so good to wait I def will at least test the day before

Anyone testing today?


----------



## tily (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi ladies,
May I join please? I'm 4 days past 3 dt of a single embryo. What would you think is the earliest uni could test? Clinic advised 14 dpo or 11dp3dt which is next Wednesday. What sort of symptoms have you ladies got? X


----------



## TootsMcToot (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi to all those who have just joined.  

I was bold and tested today, so far its a BFN, it's 8dp 5dt, not holding out much hope now even though i've tested early!


----------



## Ania2702 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I had day 2 ET which isn't common what I can see. It worries me a lot. My OTD is next Wedsday. I am signed off from work for 2 weeks which help me a lot because I have stressful job. I am trying keep busy but I can't stop thinking about next week. So far I don't have any pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## JulesTulip (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi ladies

I had my blood test, first beta, and it's a BFP 
So happy! I'm going again for a follow up test on Saturday to check that the level is going up x

Ania, welcome, when did you have your ET? I have had symptoms from the progesterone capsules that I take vaginally, sore breasts and some cramping like mild period pains. Also a heightened sense of smell. I'm glad you're signed off work if you have a stressful job, I'm sure that will help. Try getting some funny movies and some books to read if you're a reader. I have kept semi- sane by trying to keep occupied. It's hard though!

Toots, I'm hoping you tested too early and you still get your BFP xx when is your OTD?

Tily, your timings sound right, but I tested early as I was impatient so I'm not one to talk! You have to try and keep busy, as this wait is very hard. I think the more you can distract yourself, the better. Gl on your wait and hope you're feeling okay.

Clahay and Hollywood, how are you feeling? Not long to go for you both now 

Jen, wishing you lots of baby dust, I hope you get your BFP xx


----------



## Hollywood79 (Nov 27, 2014)

Jules - that's fantastic news!!! Congratulations!!

Toots - keep the faith and wait til OTD - I have everything crossed.

I'm not really feeling any symptoms apart from tiredness, but have been at the clinic at 7.30am every other day so quite possibly just that! I don't think I'm going to test tomorrow - I'm too scared. Will wait for blood test on Saturday. 

Fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh lovely news Jules 

Fingers crossed for you Hollywood, i did it and then made my husband look. 

Toots I've just had the same thing, although I have tested ridiculously early. There's time enough for it to change. I'm going to try not to do any more tests until at least Mon.


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Congrats Jules xxx 

Well I'm a BFP as well just got results! 

Cautiously excited given history , going to get repeat bloods Monday.

Wishing everyone good luck with testing xxx 
It's a hard process ladies we are tougher than we give ourselves credit for 😘


----------



## JulesTulip (Mar 7, 2017)

Congrats Jen! That's wonderful  yes it is, you're absolutely right. Wishing everyone good luck with testing too xx


----------



## Hollywood79 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yey!!! Congratulations, Jen!! x


----------



## Blocksta (May 26, 2015)

Hi there

I'm new to this thread.

I'm looking for a bit of positivity and people going through same as me at the moment.

We had our last FET XB transferred last Friday.  Tested today 7dp5dt and it's come up a BFN.  I'm using those cheapie internet one step tests.

Do I go out and buy FRER? My Beta isn't till next Thursday so wondering if I should still feel hopeful for a bfp?

Has anyone else had negatives to turn out a positive?

Feeling frustrated and really down today, I could just cry.  It's just not fair what we have to go through.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey blocksta I also had my transfer last Friday and just like you I got a negative, I tested yesterday. I think it's probably too early to tell. 

From what I've read we should be waiting until about 9-10 days. I did get a very faint second line on a first response test but ridiculously faint so I'd say normal tests wouldn't show that. 
Do you have any symptoms? Maybe try again on Mon? I know it's hard but I think there's room for a positive, at least that's what I'm holding out for. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Blocksta (May 26, 2015)

Hi Jengles

When is your OTD?

Mine is next Friday Im only free i. The afternoon and I will have to wait a whole weekend for the results....that will be even more torture.  I asked my clinic if I can get them done Thursday instead, I'm sure 1 day early won't make s difference.

I was going to go out later and buy a FRER and test Sunday (9dp).  I have heard the internet tests are rubbish so here is hoping I have a bad batch.

Do you have any symptoms?  I have had lower abdominal pains every now and then and I did have back ache.  Feel a bit dizzy as if not on this planet but I'm putting these down to meds.  Boobs don't even feel different.

Good luck with your test date.  The fact you saw a faint line is a good sign for you!


----------



## TootsMcToot (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats Jen, delighted for you. 

I'm now 10dp 5dt and its deffo negative, I know I shouldn't be testing until Monday but I'm too impatient to wait til then.  Any symptoms I had are all gone, the only thing is not actually bleeding but I'm thinking that's the progesterone holding that one off for now.


----------



## Blocksta (May 26, 2015)

Exactly the same toots.  No symptoms other than a slight cramp like AF is about to arrive.  I think the progesterone is holding it off for the time being.


----------



## TootsMcToot (Jun 30, 2012)

So over the two cycles in 4 years, we got 21 follicles, 14 fertilized and only one resulted in our daughter who is nearly 3, I think we are extremely lucky to have her, why upset ourselves anymore.  I reckon on Monday when it's confirmed, that's us over and out, but as I've said before, it's not the end, we are a happy family of 3 so our energies should be concentrated there.


----------



## CJK74 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Just wondering if anyone has had a low HCG result with bloods before and ended up with a positive result?

I had my bloods taken yesterday. 8 after DET and test results were 8 HCG and classed as inconclusive. Had to go back today for more bloods to see if the HCG level has gone up and then it's a viable pregnancy. 
I feel sick waiting and worried sick. Anyone had this before?


----------



## Blocksta (May 26, 2015)

Oh CJK. What a nightmare.  Hopefully the Beta will be higher.  When will you get the results?  I'm guessing a hot was negative?  Fingers crossed!!! Keep us posted x


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hey everyone

Please may i join i I'm not sure if i am supposed to be here or the April 2ww thread but i have had 2 embryos transferred on Wednesday and my OTD is 3rd April. Was supposed to be the 1st April but ss it fell on weekend the are pushing me out an extra 2 days x anyone else due to teat 1st or 3rd April? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blocksta (May 26, 2015)

Well I suppose most of your 2ww is in March it makes sense.

I'm testing next Thursday 30th.  Have already done a cheap hot and it came back bfn so not holding out much hope.  Just hoping the cheapies are as bad as everyone says they are.


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

The thread will be locked on the 1st but post on both until the April thread picks up x


----------



## Hollywood79 (Nov 27, 2014)

Anyone else testing tomorrow? I have bloods at 8.30 then will have to wait til 1pm when I finish teaching to get the results. I just dont feel any different! You read about people getting BFPs with no symptoms, I guess I just expected to feel something if this had worked. Anyway, no way to know until the bloods come back. Not too long to wait.  Had to take the cat to the vet this morning and she needs an enema under GA which is costing me £600! Great timing!

Anyway, all the best to everyone, and welcome to the new folks x


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Blocksta my OTD isn't until 1st April but I'll definitely try again before that. Its hard to tell if you have symptoms or of it's in your head. I feel like my sense of smell is heightened and I've felt a bit sick but who knows if that's real or the drugs. I've had twinges as well.


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Welcome to the new ladies x hope you all get your BFP.

To the ladies who are testing and getting negatives I'm praying it will change between now & official test dates . I'd never be that brave to test early 😩.

Hollywood best of luck tomorrow x 
Sorry I'm on my phone so can't go back on the thread hence the generic post.

I'm still in caution world since yesterday. Hoping I can breath abit more once I get next results Monday.


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Blocksta: that's wht I thought but i posted in both anyway tho there isn't anyone talking im there yet xx

Sharry x thanka love i will do x 

Hollywood: hi love x goodluck for tomorrow morning x wo that's expensive i have 3 cats omg x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJK74 (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations to the ladies getting BFP's

I got the answer to my question.. and a BFN Again!!! 

Beyond devastated! I really thought DE was the way fwd :-( 

Will this ever work for us?? :'-(


----------



## tily (Jan 5, 2017)

Cjk74 - I'm so sorry to hear that. I just read your sig there and can see you've had a very tough journey. Were you being treated with intralipids etc for the NK this time? You produced so many good embryos yourself over time - I know it's not much comfort now but the fact that DE hasn't worked means that there might be something else in the uterine environment that the doctors havent identified. Just take care of yourself over the next while. 
Jen and Jules- congrats on your bfp - that's fab news.
Toots and Blocksta - try and keep the faith - you might still be in. 

AFM, I'm 6dp3dt and dying to test. My OTD is Wednesday 31st. The days are dragging... xxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

CJk74 so sorry for ur BFN look after yourself x 

Tily: good luck next Friday x I'm only 2dp5dt but i dont think I'll Test early x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJK74 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hiya Tily,

I have tried everything for NK. Humira, intralipids and prednisolone. Don't know what else I can try! 
They say my my uterus is fine .. might be my DH swimmers. 
Now looking at double donor but don't know how to feel about that. :-( 
I'm just so shell shocked as though DE was the key. 
Thank you for replying. I don't really come on here but I just can't keep boring my friends and family with the same old same old  "failures" again and again! Lol x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear your news cjk74 I really do think anyone who can go through this and come out of the otherwise is a hero. Must be so disheartening after all you have tried. I'm sure your friends and family aren't bored, they just won't understand as much as the FF ladies who have been through a similar situation. Big hugs 

8868dee you are good saying you won't test early, I can't believe they would make your OTD later? Like it isn't hard enough! Mine is 1st too. Surely you can do a home pregnancy test on 1st? 

Tilly is your OTD Wednesday 29th or Friday 31st? Mine is technically Sat 1st so a week to go but I've peed in a little cup this morning and might do a sneaky early one again. The wait is just torture isn't it? 

Best of luck for today Hollywood, will be thinking of you this afternoon and yes plenty of people fall pregnant with no symptoms, fingers crossed for you. 

Sorry Toots to hear your news but good attitude about your daughter and I'm sure your family are being really supportive. 

Congratulations to the ladies with BFP's it gives me hope. Especially jen01 as she has the same name and therefore surely I should get the same result. Clinging on to anything ladies!


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi! I'll join the thread if that's ok. My testing day is actually in April but the unofficial one is in March, meaning I'll be naughty as always and test early. 
I can't sleep with the worry that I have no symptoms. In fairness I am only 2 days post transfer but it was day 5 and hatching blasto so they should start implanting soon if that hasn't happened yet. But I have nothing


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Cheers jengles 😘.

CHK I'm so sorry pet xx take time to heal and if you're not ready to give up on you're dreams don't.
After my last miscarriage I stumbled but the need to be a mum is too great hence I'm here again 😊. We have to believe in ourselves xx
Welcome Aley x


----------



## TootsMcToot (Jun 30, 2012)

CHK, so sorry to hear your news, it's very tough indeed.  

Hi to the newbies and hang in there for those still waiting. 

AFM, I've started to spot/bleed, certainly seems like it's over for us. Don't normally get the Aunt Flo cramps but they are getting heated as I type.. oh the 'joys'!


----------



## Blocksta (May 26, 2015)

So sorry to hear CHK! Heart goes out to you and I know full well the heartbreak this all causes.  

I've decided not to test anymore now and just wait for my beta result in Thursday.  I tested yesterday on a cheapie and I know they are not reliable but I just know it was right.  I was pregnant in August which resulted in miscarriage and I felt so different then compared to now.

Good luck to everyone in their spots today and in the days coming up, I hope you all get BFP.  I will keep you posted on my result on Thursday xxx


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh sorry blocksta, you sound so down. Big hugs. Fingers crossed for Thursday and I hope you can do something nice today to distract yourself this weekend. See you again in a few days. Xx


----------



## Hollywood79 (Nov 27, 2014)

HCG level is 12 so inconclusive. Back in for more bloods tomorrow but not looking good.


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Jengles: yeah im thinking about testing then as it should be my OTD then anyway x and even on my form it says I'm testing 2 days late lol x 

Aley: everyone is testing early it seems lol and I'm trying not to ha ha x I'm 3dp5dt and only symptoms i get is from Cyclogest pesseries x 

Toots: aww love so sorry x hope ur ok xx 

Blocksta: you never know love symptoms can mean anything or nothing x even if u don't feel pregnant u may not be out x good luck Thursday x 

Hollywood: hope the numbers rise for u in the next one xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsTICSI (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi all, 

Hope you don't mind if I join. We had a 5 day blast transferred 22nd March on a medicated FET. OTD is 2nd April so I have joined the April group as well, but that's 11dp so may end up testing in March.

Hope you are all ok this morning xxx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

hey guys well I tested today and its BFP!!!! still a little nervous though, im 6dp5dt, (I like testing early so I know I can get pregnant I don't want to miss a chemical or a MC, need to know its possible)

don't know if its going to end the same again, and will test on 8dp 10dp and 12dp to see if the lines darker, then bloods next Tuesday, please please God stay with me


----------



## MrsTICSI (Nov 14, 2016)

Congratulations Alex, great news. I'm 5dp today and hoping to hold out a while longer but like you say good to know if you get an early result x


----------



## Blocksta (May 26, 2015)

Congrats Alex!

Any updates from anyone else?

I'm holding out and haven't tested since 7dp when it was a bfn.  Still no symptoms at all so I'm preparing for a negative Thursday when I have my bloods done.


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

MrsTICSI : I'm also not wanting to test just now and up until today I have been fine lol now I just want to know even though its way to early lol x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollywood79 (Nov 27, 2014)

My level dropped so I'm out for this one.

Good luck to everyone still waiting and congrats on the new BFPs! xx


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Afternoon ladies 

Sorry to hear that Hollywood - sending hugs 

Congrats Alex - did you have any symptoms? 

I'm now 8dp5dt and I cannot believe I have held out!! Mainly because my OH makes me feel guilty if I did it early and without him! Trying to convince him that tomorrow would be acceptable!! OTD is Friday but just don't think I can wait that long 
The only thing I have experienced is like ovulation pain which I had on and off for the two days after the transfer and a little today I'm hoping it's not AF on the way xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

So sorry Hollywood xx take it easy and look after yourself xx 

Liianne: wow thats will power x im 6dp5dt now and up till now i have been fine luckily i have no tests jn ha ha I'm trying so hard but doubt ill last much longer lol z goodluck x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blocksta (May 26, 2015)

I'm am so sorry Hollywood.  I know how you feel, been there many times and preparing for a bfn this time round too.  It's even harder when there is a slimmer of hope for it to be dashed.

To all those holding out testing, you are doing so well.  Be strong!  Not long now to have confirmation of another negative.  I will be completely shocked if Thursday proves me wrong.


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hollywood79 - really sorry love, we all know how hard this can be, sending you massive tight   xx

Liianne - just the same as the meds give me, massive boobs that are killing me, AF cramps, and spots, started feeling sick in the mornings as of today but I don't know how much is real to be honest, kind of just waiting for the bubble to burst, but I'm praying with all my heart its my turn now! been in 7 2ww forums now! 

well going to test again tomorrow 8dp5dt just hoping the line is darker xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow Alex x hope the line is darker x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Athena2017 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi, I'm in 2ww, has anyone had bleeding? I'm having brownish/pink discharge this eve   will call clinic in morning.  

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Morning Ladies 

Well I'm out 😢

Wishing you all lots of luck and hope everything works out for you in the end xx


----------



## JulesTulip (Mar 7, 2017)

Aww I'm sorry to hear that Liianne. I hope you and DH can comfort each other, and you are able to do another cycle soon. Look after yourself xx


----------



## Blocksta (May 26, 2015)

Hi all

I'm out too!  Got results from beta and it was 0.  This was our final go as we have exhausted our savings and our emotions on this journey.

We now have to make a different journey with different dreams.

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Blocksta sorry to hear that. It's awful isn't it? I agree maybe it's time to think of a different path, focus on ourselves and our marriage. 

It's definitely over for us too x 3 negative tests this morning. Unfortunately I was pregnant but had a chemical pregnancy/very early miscarriage.


----------



## Blocksta (May 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry Jengles!!

This just sucks doesn't it.  I broke down last night and my head and heart feels so heavy today.  I know it will get easier over time but I just want the pain to go away.

Does anyone know if there are any closed ******** groups for us ladies to talk and support each other without the world seeing?


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear blocksta yes it is really hard. Take time to grieve and get over it. It is a horrible loss. I cried a lot yesterday before it was confirmed. I just knew really.


----------

